# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Morfinepleisters

## leen kokke

Door een heupprobleem, zenuwletsel na plaatsen van kunstheup en chronische bursitis moet ik veel pijnstilling nemen. Momenteel neem ik 900 mg tradonal retard en 1600 mg gabapentine. De dokter van de pijnkliniek vindt dit te veel en nu moet ik de tradonal vervangen door TRANSTEC 35, morfinepleisters. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee,
vooral ben ik benieuwd of mijn pijn echt verminderd en de bijwerkingen?

LEEN

----------

